
Israel to be the first country to implement Elon Musk's Hyperloop - ilhackernews
http://www.geektime.com/2014/04/01/tel-aviv-to-eilat-in-7-minutes-the-first-hyperloop-will-be-in-israel/
======
tehabe
It must be an April fools joke, mostly due to the fact, that Israel is a very
small country. The train couldn't even reach its high speed or if, just for a
few minutes before it have to break again.

Also, there is a reason the Israeli Railways uses Danish IC3 trainset, because
they were build a small country (like Denmark or Israel) in mind. Lower speed
but which can be reached faster due and it can break later which leads to a
higher average speed.

~~~
greenyoda
Also, there's no way that you can build a project like that in just over a
year (July, 2015). It would probably take much longer than that just to obtain
a continuous strip of land for the right-of-way for a conventional highway.

~~~
tehabe
That is also true, and don't forget the planning of something which has never
been build before, not even as test or experiment. Even for the German
Transrapid there was a test track long before the first commercial route was
build in China.

------
pedalpete
I'm guessing this is an April Fools joke. Why put a hyperloop in one of the
smallest countries in the world, and make a 50 minute trip into 8?

~~~
higherpurpose
Maybe they want to connect it to Palestine.

------
rrggrr
If this is not April Fools then I worry the challenge will be securing the
Hyperloop, not building it. 213 miles is a long distance to keep secure. The
Sinai gas pipeline has been attacked at least four times in 2014 (admittedly
in Egypt) and mass transit remains the favored target of terrorists.

------
Aqueous
Probably April fools. But it's a testament to Elon Musk's gifts that I
actually thought it was plausible until about halfway down the page.

